# Edit Button.



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

I am intermittently not seeing the edit button on new posts. (Yes, I do know that it has moved recently!) I'm using IE right now but I think it has also happened to me on FireFox.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 16, 2006)

Just used mine...fat fingers.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 16, 2006)

Are you running any security software? I've noticed that Norton has a habit of hiding some graphics and buttons on some systems.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 16, 2006)

There is a time limit on editing, so after x minutes you can't edit it anymore.  Default is 5 minutes, but I don't know if it's been changed.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

I was well within the 5 minute window, so I think that that isn't it.

Also, it's not consistent--most times, I do see the button. (I'm using it now.) It's just some of the time.

But security software may well be the answer. Thanks!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 16, 2006)

I thought the edit button had a sixty minute timer on it as I've gone back twenty minutes later on one post (to change a foot in mouth statement I made) and was able to edit, then on another one it said I timed out past the sixty minute mark. :idunno: 

What I am most curious about (besides the mystery and mythology of women) is the edit button seems to go in two phases; click on it once and you got one type of screen, click on the edit button there and you (I) get the old style editing screen, which for me is more *ahem* user friendly.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 16, 2006)

the first one you are getting is like the quick reply box at the bottom.  It also uses AJAX, so if you use that one when you hit save the page updates, but doesn't do a complete refresh. 

The second is the complete editor, hitting the "Go Advanced" button gets you there too.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2006)

Using FireFox from home, the quick reply button is *Drac*'s avatar, green pips are *TheBattousai*'s avatar, gold pips are *Palusut*s Darth Vader avatar...*Drac* shows up with *Swordlady*'s avatar, and someone had the Edit button (stretched out) for their avatar...I think I need to clear my cache!

Oh, and the give rep. button is the Asst. Admin. banner, so everyone is showing up as one!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 21, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Are you running any security software? I've noticed that Norton has a habit of hiding some graphics and buttons on some systems.


 
Norton has the habit of making your system unusable. I recently got it off my system. :uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2006)

Clering out the history worked...reloading alone didn't!


----------

